# Questions about Titles, Legs, etc.



## firelight27

So after all this time I am super confused about all championship and legs. I realize that CH means that the goat is a permanent champion (I am only concerned with ADGA at this point and not AGS. I know that AGS would be a MCH instead of a CH but it is basically the same thing, etc.) I know that a permanent champion is achieved by winning 3 official ADGA legs.

However, what qualifies as these legs? Do you simply earn a championship leg by having your doe win a championship in her age division (junior or senior) at a show, or does she need to go Grand Champion at the show to earn a leg towards a permanent championship? I have yet to get into the show pen but once, and that was with my buckling when he was a little snot nosed ball of fur that had not been worked with OR shaved prior to the show (I picked him up from the breeder at the show, where I took him in three pens.)


----------



## StaceyRosado

the CH title is won after three grand champion wins. One win *can* be won as a junior doe (bucks they have to win all as a senior) but thats called a restricted leg. The other two *have* to be won as a senior doe (in milk) or she can win all three as a senior.

The win consists of taking grand champion junior/senior. Best of breed is just another title they can add to their win list but not necessary for the champion status

If the show is a three ring show then a doe/buck can win its permanent champion status in one day.


----------



## firelight27

Awesome! Thanks for the explanation. One more thing. In order to have the CH prefix attached to your animal's name, what sort of paperwork do you need to fill out? I have heard a few people mention on their web sites that a doe should have finished her permanent championship but that they didn't get the paperwork sent in on time.

Do you have to have a special form filled out, and does it need to be sent in within a certain time frame after earning each leg or just after earning all three?


----------



## StaceyRosado

the judges send it in as do the show secretary - they were probably talking about a show win transfer (not in play anymroe since ADGA wont allow their judges to sign the forms).


----------



## harmonygoats

Once your animal wins all the needed legs, ADGA will send a letter letting you know that your animal is a finished champion. You then send in their registration papers to get the status put on there. It has to show CH to be able to show in champion challenge classes. A lot of times the animal finishes in the middle of show season and the owners don't send their papers in until the end of the year if they still have a lot of shows to go to.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

FYI, it's MUCH harder than it seems! Whew! The pressure!! Ahhhh!!

But Stacey hit it perfect....

There are also some "gray area's" that maybe one of the other ladies can explain better about winning Reserve in your Senior doe Class... maybe this is also a restricted leg situation?

BTW....Stacey what did you mean by ADGA won't allow their judges to sign the forms? Is that meaning ADGA judges can no longer sign AGS forms? Or ??? I hadn't heard any changes and want to make sure I've got my info straight. Thanks!


----------



## harmonygoats

ADGA judges are not allowed to sign AGS papers unless it is a dual sanctioned show.


----------



## firelight27

I read that in the periodical I got from ADGA last week sometime, about ADGA judges not being able to sign AGS papers.

Bellafire- I totally don't expect to be having any finished champions any time soon, but as easily confused as I get by the system I figured I should try to iron out the wrinkles in my brain before the next show season shows up.  What is really confusing to me is the DHIR testing. I think I am just going to stick to showing and LA this year and enroll in the DHIR next year.


----------



## StaceyRosado

harmonygoats said:


> ADGA judges are not allowed to sign AGS papers unless it is a dual sanctioned show.


yup thats what I meant

as to the reserve winning a leg -- thats only possible IF the doe/buck who is picked for grand champion doesnt have the right tattoos or there is a mix up in papers. IN that case the goat retains the title but doesnt get the official leg win and the leg win goes to the reserve champion. I havent experienced personally this happen before but thats how it was explained to me


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Doesn't there have to be a certain number of entries in a class for a win to count though? So a junior doe could win GCH once and that would be her dry leg, then she would need to be GCH twice as a milker to become a CH? I'm finally going to be able to show this year :leap: ,even if I only take kids,and just want to make sure I understand everything somewhat anyway  Also, do you get all the paperwork before the show, or when you get there?


----------



## StaceyRosado

I dont know if its the same in ADGA but with AGS for each show to make sanction there must be 10 goats. So if you have a junior show then their needs to be 10 juniors for the win to be sanctioned and become official

If a junior doe wins GCH then that is her restricted leg - she then has to get 2 legs as a milker. Or she can get all 3 as a milker. 

Bucks have to get all their legs as a senior buck (at least with AGS)


What paperwork are you asking about? you need to bring the goats registration papers and most shows you have to sign up weeks before and pay the entry fees.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Ok, thanks  I just didn't know what all I'd need to bring with me and didn't know if I'd need to print out and bring the entry forms or not


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

Does there have to be a certain number of exibitors? Like if one breeder brought 10 juniors for the show?


----------



## firelight27

Usually you have to sign up at least a few weeks in advance for shows. You just print out the entry forms (at least most of the shows I go to have all of their entry forms online) and mail it in with the entry fees. Some shows you can sign up the day of the show as long as you arrive at least an hour before showing begins (although show officials probably aren't the happiest about this because they have to scramble to fix everything so you can get in the classes.) I think if they allow day of sign ups they prefer you be at least two hours early and the fees are higher. 

You should simply have to bring your registration papers with you so they can verify that your animals are registered and the markings/colors on the papers match your goat. You will need to show papers to the officials (usually sitting at a table somewhere) before the show. This is the check-in. If your goat wins a class and ends up with a championship or reserve, then the judge will need the registration papers to check the tattoo declared on the papers with the tattoo on your goat (which they will check with a flashlight if it is in the ear.) You should always check your goat's tattoos for readability before going to a show and re-tattoo if necessary. They hate it, but sometimes the ink fades or the tattoo wasn't done deep enough or well enough the first time so it didn't hold on to its visibility. 

Don't stress though...goat shows are very laid back and friendly. They are buckets of fun! Horse shows are WAY more stressful...I stopped going to those because of the snobbery and "I'm better than you" attitudes. So far, for me, everyone at goat shows love everyone else.  And although you are supposed to wear all white clothing, only two people out of probably fourty at the last show I went to wore any white at all. Most people were wearing blue jeans and t-shirts. And plenty of those people are professionals with really nice farms. Whoever chose all white for goat show clothing was insane....


----------



## KW Farms

There needs to be at least 2 breeders to sanction a show. And at least 10 jr. does between the two breeders. And not sure how many sr. does.


----------

